# Paint Drying Horribly!!



## Briguy9686 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey all you pros out there! 
I am working with a mars black acrylic paint. The brand name is Golden and it's their professional line. this paint is MATTE. 
I CAP that because clearly upon drying it does not seem to be the case. 
Could it be that i'm not allowing it enough time to completely dry? 
I applied the paint with a sponge. I did not dilute the paint with water. i applied it directly to the canvas. It's been about 12 hours since the paint has been applied. 
Any advice here??

Here are images below. Oh God please someone help... i'm hoping it's just because it's not all the way dry. 
:-/


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Not sure what the issue is. I don't see anything here that's shiny like gloss.


----------

